# box elder bowls



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

A lady brought me a box elder log and wanted me to make 4 bowls out of it. It was about 4 feet tall and 20" in diameter. I purchased a McNaughton coring system and using that I managed to get 11 pieces out of it. Unfortunately one small bowl blew up and I cut threw the side of a hollow vessel ruining that one. I have one more hollow vessel that isn't in the photo. I still have to apply more finish to 4 of the pieces but thought I would take a quick photo anyway.
This was not really good wood. I had tearout problems even when using my best techniqes and the area outside the pith was pretty punky. On the next to the largest bowl it cracked while I was sanding. I managed to glue it back together but didn't trust it so I put some butterfly patches in. The wood was so punky it was crumbling as I filed the opening so the patches don't fit very good. I'll probably keep this bowl myself to see how the crack holds up and how long the box elder colors will last indoors.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice work. I like the different colours in the woodgrain. The bows are a nice touch. Hopefully, they will hold.
Ken


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice John.
I have run into the punkiness in the soft maples alot. It does make for good practice trying to get good cuts. Pretty neat you got all of those out of one small log. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That's a good looking bunch of bowls John.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

It may have been tough to work with, but I've never realized Box Elder looks so good. 
I certainly don't know much about lathing yet, but those bowls look fantastic. 

I wouldn't have thought Box Elder created much more than those darn bugs!


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Box elder bowls*

Beautifull work,you done did that log (and the lady) proud :yes::yes:


----------



## tlbrooks (Apr 18, 2009)

Very nice work. I like the look of Box Elder more and more with each new piece I see turned. The butterfly patches don't bother me, just adds that little touch that says it''s "hand made". Hard to tell from a picture but it looks like the crack won't go any farther. Nicely done.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Actually the crack runs about 8" down the bowl. It barely shows. I put the patches in because I don't trust CA glue as it ages. I don't know if it will try to open up later which is why I plan to keep it. I won't have a disappointed customer and I get to monitor both the red color and the life of the CA glue and epoxy I used for the patches. Not to mention having something nice to show people who come to visit.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Great work John, I do like the patches and what finish did you use?...Box elder is one of my favorite woods to turn, I just turned a box elder hollow form.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

John that is some really nice work there. Looks like you got alot out of the wood. I guess I didn't realize that box elder color diminishes in time? Is that from exposure to light? Is there a finishing process that eliminates this or slows it down? 

I really like the butterfly inserts.

John


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

UV light is what changes the red to brown. It will do it in 48 hours if left in direct sun. Nothing I know of will stop it. I've tested several UV inhibitor finishes including things like Armorall and spar varnish. It barely slows it down. 
This is true for many woods. Osage Orange will turn brown, Padauk gets much darker, Purple heart actually goes from brown to purple with UV light but will eventually turn back to brown after a long time.


----------

